# good trade?



## 98dropta (Jul 24, 2009)

i have a JD l130 lawn tractor with 335 hrs on the meter
48" and my buddys dad just bought him a cub cadet zero turn mower 50" with 130 hrs and he cant get the hang of it so he said he would trade his cub cadet 50" zrt for my jd l130 and me pay $300 to boot
would this be a good trade?
im cutting about 2 1/2 acres once a week...........mostly flat some small slopes

thanks so much
nate


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Nate! Not sure if your friend's ZTR is a Cub Cadet RZT 50, but if it is, I would jump all over that deal! Here is a link to the Cub zero turn mowers. Hope this gives you a better idea of the values involved:

http://www.cubcadet.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/category2_10051_14101_33817_43276_600000_-1_image


----------



## 98dropta (Jul 24, 2009)

i think thats what it is
just the standard cub cadet residential zero turn
50" cut 22hp kohler


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I agree with Randy. Jump quickly on this deal.


----------



## 98dropta (Jul 24, 2009)

its a done deal!!!!
hes on his way over to drop off the cub and take the deere
thanks so much for the advice


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Congratulations on your new "ride"! Post some pics and your impressions after you have used it for a while.


----------



## 98dropta (Jul 24, 2009)

well mowed with it yesterday and instead of 3 hours it only took me about 2 hours to finish and im still learning how to drive it
so it should only take me about 1hr 45min to finish after i get used to it
and the cut is so much more even than the jd


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

About 5 or 6 years ago I was spending 6 to 6 1/2 hours mowing my Dads & my yards, using a snapper rider with I think 34". It was about 20 yrs old, needing lots of repairs, so he bought a Dixon ZTR with 36" cut. The first time, with bahia grass lots higher than it should have been, only took me a little over 3 hours. 

LOVE that ZERO TURN!!!


----------

